# Carding question



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello fibor arts folk
Do any of you know what the pti is on a course drum carder I am looking for a used on. I have a fine drum carder but would like to also have a course one, but don't know what I am looking for??


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Fine is 128 ; 98 is med; and 72 is coarse.


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

Some of the older drum carders have considerably coarser cloth. I think my old pat green is about 40pti (but missing 1/3rd of the teeth, so in reality, it's less) These are very good for your standard scrunchy wool like a Suffolk or a Jacob's or for the first pass through a drum carder.

72 points is my preference for most carding. It's great for coarse and all but the finest fibres. For finer fibres, I don't really like drum carding as I find hand carding to be easier and faster. Yes, I said faster.


----------

